# Hedgie eating very little...



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

So, the little one, Nyx, has been eating very little this past week. Last week, she tried to hibernate because she hadn't gotten enough light (sorted now!) and I am wondering is it something to do with this?

She is still eating, happily nomming down but now only about a third to half of what she had previously been consuming. She's a healthy weight and a happy little hedgehog, showing no other signs of discomfort.

Should I be worried and is there anything I can do?

Thank you in advance! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

Please, help?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry your post got missed! Is the bag of food you're feeding from a new bag or an old one? Sometimes new bags can cause problems if the manufacturer has changed the recipe just slightly, but enough for hedgie to notice & disapprove. Old bags can sometimes be an issue if the food has gotten old enough to start getting stale. Lily starting to eat less & less was usually my indication to buy new bags of food, even if I had a little left.

If it's neither of those things, try giving her a bowl of regular kibble & a bowl of dampened. If she goes for the soft food, that could indicate a mouth or tooth issue that needs to be looked at by a vet. If she doesn't eat any more either way, then I would still probably schedule a vet appointment to see if you can figure out what's going on. Because she's eating so little, it might not hurt to syringe-feed her a bit as well, just to make sure she's getting enough.


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so much! The bag is a 3 weeks old or so, she had no problem with it for the first two weeks so I do not think it is the food.

I will give her a bowl of regular and dampened tonight, thank you. I have also noticed that she is barely using her wheel also, if this would be indication of anything else. Again, I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is her cage temperature good to go as well? I know you said you got the light situation sorted, but temperature can sometimes cause less activity. Also double check whether there's too much light at night instead - some hedgehogs prefer pitch black, so even little things like nightlights, street light, moonlight, etc. can keep them from their usual business.

Have you noticed any sniffling, sneezing, or drippy nose? Sometimes hibernation attempts can lead to a URI. If she has a stuffed up nose, that can impair her sense of taste and her appetite.


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

Cage temperature all good to go! Never really varies. I did realise that we were leaving the kitchen (open plan living/dining/kitchen) which she would be able to see from her cage so I have turned that off and we will see how it goes.

The odd sneeze but that's nothing new to her, no sniffling or drippy nose. She ate quite a bit more last night than she had been but will watch her for the next few nights and give an update. Thank you again!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully its just the kitchen light causing some issues for her. Some absolutely dislike any light at all.

If you haven't already, put some kibble in bed with her. If it is a lighting problem, often they will eat while in bed. I have had several who I had problems keeping weight on that improved greatly once food was put in bed with them during the day. They will wake up during the day and snack. Sometimes they will eat quite a lot during the day if they have the opportunity to not come out where they feel exposed.


----------

